# ear tips- kids-yikes! tip came off!-how long till it heals?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

we've had a number of newborn kids in the last month and i've just noticed that 3 of them have hard crusty ear tips. 1 buckling just has it on 1 ear and 2 doelings on both ears. the tips seem sorta' thick & hard with a couple tiny scabs on the inside of the ear but just at the very tip of the ear, not down toward the base of ear. you don't notice it unless you feel the tip of the ear. what could it be?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

this morning i picked up spray called 'bronco' and just now tried to apply some to these kids' ears. the first 1 was the buckling. i was picking at the hard end thinking it's a scab i could remove and the whole tip came off! it still looks like a nicely rounded ear tip but without hair. it's a little bloody but not much. i put antibiotic cream on it and he's bouncing around like he's fine. i did spray a little of the 'bronco' spray on the other kids' ears but didn't pull at anything. will this be ok?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

sounds like frost bite - not much you can do except to keep them warm and dry before they get to cold like that in the futuer


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

i did wonder about frost bite too. so you don't think it's lice, mites or something like that?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

if its just the tips then no I dont believe it to be mites -- and lice dont cause such raw spots usually especially without anything else on the body showing signs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

I agree with frostbite....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

Its frostbite, my doeling did the same. She was born on a REALLY cold night in January and the breeder didn't find them til the morning, and all 3 had frostbit ears on the tips. They are fine, and it won't effect anything. I put bag balm on them to keep them soft and that seemed to help. She did itch at her ears a lot. Just make sure they are not getting infected on the ends where the tip falls off as it is still raw when that happens.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

these kids were born in very cold temps but they did have heat lamps the first week. will the tips of the other ears fall off eventually as well? i don't have bag balm but maybe i'll see if i can get some.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

Yea they do fall off happend to me a few years back


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hard crusty ear tips on young kids-yikes! tip came off!*

the tips have come off and the skin is a little scabby. i've been putting bag balm on it. i'm hoping to advertise these babies for sale in a few weeks and i'm wondering if they'll be completely healed by then. how long does it take to heal? will the hair grow back at the tip? :? :shrug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: ear tips- kids-yikes! tip came off!-how long till it hea*

My 2 joey and Rory had this happen and although their ears are shorter and not rounded on the ends you can't tell anything ever happend. but they are pygmies and don't have really long ears anyway. Not sure what breed you have. I didn't really do anything except a little neosporin and they were fine


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ear tips- kids-yikes! tip came off!-how long till it hea*

Well, Bella is 2 months old now, and the hair hasn't quite came in all the way. It may be a while. Unless you are trying to sell them for show it shouldn't matter.


----------

